# Is there Jujitsu in buffalo ?



## Bruce lee (Dec 12, 2006)

Is there a good jujitsu dojo in buffalo ? 

thanks


----------



## bignick (Dec 12, 2006)

Bruce lee said:


> Is there a good jujitsu dojo in buffalo ?
> 
> thanks



A state usually helps narrow down the search


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 12, 2006)

bignick said:


> A state usually helps narrow down the search


New York


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2006)

Try wnymartialarts.com for options. Are you looking for Japanese or Brazilian JJ?


----------



## Bruce lee (Dec 13, 2006)

Japanese jujitsu


----------



## Bruce lee (Dec 13, 2006)

Which is better jujitsu or wing chun ?


----------



## Highpower500 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes there is. Check out this link.

http://buffalobjj.com/

The link is not live yet, but the instructor's contact information is on there. Give him a call. Chuck (the instructor) was a direct student of the late Carlson Gracie. Classes are taught at Bill Adams Martial Arts,  3211 Transit Rd near the Elma/ West Seneca border.


----------



## nmal524 (Dec 16, 2006)

There is Jujitsu at Horizon Martial Arts on Monday, Wednesday, and Fridays.  The school is located in the Wimbeldon Plaza in West Seneca.


----------



## WNYMMA (Dec 23, 2006)

www.wnymma.com


----------



## stingerman (Dec 29, 2006)

there are three danzan ryu schools around buffalo.  One is Quest. One is Kintora and one is Green Dragon.


----------



## Bruce lee (Dec 30, 2006)

The green dragon one is in allentown athletix. The guy moved, but thanks for the info


----------

